# Local dealers: MVP 3 Pro at a reasonable price



## Franky (10/8/15)

Hi all, which local vendors stock this? If possible, I don't want the iSub G that (possibly) comes with it - just the mod. Thanks


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/8/15)

Can't find them by themselves anywhere...

http://www.vapeking.co.za/innokin-mvp-pro-isub-starter-kit-silver.html


----------

